# Baker21 vs BMW E46 320d Coupe......



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Hello all and hope your well..........:wave:

This detail is a little different to my other details in the sense that the detail was completed over 2 weeks, the odd hour here and there in the evening and some time spent on it over the weekends. The other rather special stages of this detail is that it includes some other things that I haven't managed to organise before due to time constraints but in this instance the car received some dent removal, full wheel refurb and also wetsanding........:thumb:

So a little background for you on this detail, the car was bought by a very good friend of mine that has just moved on to bigger and better things having been working at the same company as me for the past 4 years, he has become a close friend to me and I really felt that while he was in his final weeks work and still having his company car, buying this car for his new job was a great time to get it into shape while he didn't really need it........:detailer:

Mark managed to find this great conditioned E46 320d Coupe and dropped it off with me one evening to then collect it a couple of weeks later, so as stated this detail will follow a different route to normal so bear with me.......

So first job on the list for the first evening was to change the front side indicator bulbs within the headlamps and remove the 'fried egg' look, working within this industry Mark sourced some bulbs from work.........

The car looked as follows:



















The 'Fried Egg' look:



















A few bolts later and the head lamp looked as follows:










The bulb that needed to be replaced:



















At this point sometimes it's always best to check things out yourself as Mark had been given the incorrect bulbs.............:devil:

Safe to say I wasn't amused so replaced the lamps back and decided to crack on with the engine bay which looked as follows:
































































As you can see the engine bay had a lot of what appeared to be dried on salt marks, so the engine bay was rinsed:



















Megs APC was applied and aggitated with a Detailer Brush:



















This was then rinsed again but further looking into the engine bay and the covers proved that the marks were more like lacquer on the covers that was coming off, I decided to leave the engine bay as it was and come back to it another evening with a different plan of attack..........:thumb:

Looking for the next quick thing to do I attended to the exhaust with some wirewool and autosol - Before:










After:










Next little job was to attend to the Driver's Door lock with some cotton wool buds, tooth picks and Megs APC - Before:










After:










That was enough for that evening so the next evening I had free it was time to go and see my 'Dent Man' to remove a little dent from the Passenger Front Wing - Before:



















After:



















Later on that week it was time to get the car's wheels off and sent for refurbing at Lepsons in Swindon, so Rob at dooka Detailing popped over to loan me his jack for the evening and another pair of hands to get the car safely on axle stands, looking as follows:










I had agreed with Mark that spending some money on the wheels would be a good investment, some of them had already been refurbed but badly, some had deep marks in them and investing in a full strip and re-paint would be worth while and change the look of the car, this was the condition of the MV2's:
































































The next evening the wheels took a trip over to my good friend and another DW member Chris_vRS to then be dropped off at Lepsons for some work........:thumb:

The weekend came and I decided to get cracking on those wheel arches first, so the Driver's Rear Arch looked as follows:










This was rinsed:










Megs APC applied:










Rinsed again:










A lot of dirt removed:










A lot of tar had built up on this arch over time:



















Time for some AS Tardis:










Doing it's thing:



















After a fair bit of scrubbing the arch looked as follows:




























Finally some Megs Hyper Dressing was applied:



















After having settled:










Same process was used on the Front Driver's Arch - Before:










During:





































After:



















Passenger Rear Arch - Before:










During:



















The exhaust had some attention paid to it but looked as follows:



















After:





































Passenger Front Arch - Before:










After:










Then I decided to get the car washed, so first up the car was rinsed:










Snowfoamed:










Washed using the 2BM:










Rinsed again:










The car was then clayed using Z-18 and some Megs Last Touch as lube:










The lower panels received AS Tardis:



















Rinsed again:










Then the car was dried with a Waffle Weave Drying Towel:










Going back to the start of the detail, I had now received some correct bulbs so these were replaced:





































I also got Mark to organise for some new BMW OEM Aero Wiper blades:




























Next up I decided to look at the kick plates that were slightly tarnished:



















Think I could have done with some training on the camera front because after some Megs APC and a Microfibre these looked so much cleaner but the camera didn't pick up the difference:



















Same method was used on the Rear Speaker trims - Before:










After:










All the door shuts at this point were cleaned with Megs APC and followed up with a Zaino Z8 wipedown:





































I then attended to the pedals with some Megs APC and the AG Wheel Brush:










Next up it was time to get my latest investment out and have a play, Henry now has a new friend, George.........:thumb:

The interior was in great shape but I just wanted to vac and then wet vac the mats:



















Next up I had agreed with Mark to just complete an enhancement on the paintwork, the main priority would be protection, so I taped up various areas with 3M 3434 tape and got cracking with the Makita using a 3M Yellow Polishing Pad and some Megs 205:



















Also found another use for some 3M FCP:










Paintwork was looking a lot sharper:























































When inspecting the car there were various scratches that I decided to wetsand out one on the Driver's Side Rear Wing - Before:










Looked like someone had tried to rub the scratch out but made it worse:










After:



















Also a small one on the Driver's Front Wing - Before:










After:



















The car was then rinsed again:



















Megs Last Touch was applied and then the car was dried with an Elite Ultra Plush Drying Towel:










To ensure maximum durability I applied two coats of FK1000P via a UFO Applicator:










The wheels had come back a day earlier and were looking quite frankly flawless:














































I decided to clean the wheels with some IPA and then seal them with some CG Jetseal 109 via and Applicator Pad:










The wheels even had my name on them:










As a leaving present for Mark a few things were bought for him including some new BMW OEM wheel centres and the M-Badges:



















The wheel bolts were treated to some copper grease:










The wheels were then re-fitted and dropped back on the floor:










We also ordered some new side repeaters as they were looking a little faded, sadly the BMW Dealer supplied the incorrect parts so I had to rework the current ones which looked as follows:




























After some time on the Makita and some tooth pick work, I managed to improve it to a better level as shown below on this 50/50:



















Now back onto the engine bay, I decided to borrow Rob's steam cleaner and attend to the loose 'lacquer' on the trim parts:




























After a good steam clean some 303 Aerospace Protectant was applied and left to settle:










I then applied some G-Techniq C4 to the faded trim on the car:










Looked as follows:










Then I applied some G-Techniq G3 onto the windows:










Finally the tyres were dressed with AS Highstyle and some more Megs Hyper Dressing was applied to the arches, this was followed by a Zaino Z8 Wipedown.........:thumb:

The car then went to my mechanic Tim at Herbies for an Inspection 1 service to finally complete the detail......

If you have got this far then thanks for staying with me and here are the final pics before Mark collected it...........:car:


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

*The Results:*











































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































Massive thanks to *Rob at dooka Detailing* for loan of the Steam Cleaner, Jack and G-Techniq, also big thanks to *Chris_vRS* for organising the wheel refurb........:thumb:

Also I would like to thank *Tim at Herbies* for squeezing in the BMW for a Inspection 1 Service and confirming it was a good find.....

Really think that this is one of the BMW shapes that are timeless, these motor's with the right spec still look good on the road and if looked after like this one are very reliable.......

Have to say I really enjoyed this lenghty detail and it was great to spread the various tasks over a number of days and see the car progress to the final result, think it was all worth it............

Comments good or bad welcome as always........


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

Great work Mr Baker, i think you've put as much time & effort into this write up as the actual job itself!!!!! Cracking finish as always mate:thumb:


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

fantastic work si bet u felt like screaming i had my fiancée car for two weeks and it was jobs like u have done that were a right problem but its good when u get there in the end.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

looks very nice...lots of work no doubt, but worth it in the end!

:thumb:


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Cracking work there matey.


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

Nice one Si. Didn't realise just how far you went with the detail..

I can vouch for this car. I saw it both pre, durring and post detail, and the car looked stunning post detail.. :thumb:

Oh yeah, the trusty C4, need a drop or two ..


----------



## ryand (Jul 18, 2008)

Nice one Si. Agree with the looks being timeless when kept nice. Did you complete a full interior too or just the mats?


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

slrestoration said:


> Great work Mr Baker, i think you've put as much time & effort into this write up as the actual job itself!!!!! Cracking finish as always mate:thumb:


Cheers Nick and it has taken me some time to do this write-up this evening, think I may have taken too many pics..........:lol:



dooka said:


> Nice one Si. Didn't realise just how far you went with the detail..
> 
> I can vouch for this car. I saw it both pre, durring and post detail, and the car looked stunning post detail.. :thumb:
> 
> Oh yeah, the trusty C4, need a drop or two ..


Cheers Rob and thanks for your help with the wheels and I will bring back your C4 this week.........



ryand said:


> Nice one Si. Agree with the looks being timeless when kept nice. Did you complete a full interior too or just the mats?


I vacced and Megs APC the interior, it was super clean already and the owner had really looked after it, so didn't need much to finish it off.......:thumb:


----------



## losi_8_boy (Aug 29, 2009)

Cracking work as always simon and plenty of pics, luv it


----------



## SimonBash (Jun 7, 2010)

Nice work Simon, one of the most interesting write ups I have read for quite a while. I am also a big fan of the E46 Coupe, particularly the facelift:thumb:


----------



## TheTard (May 7, 2011)

great work!
I've always had a soft spot for the E46, stunning cars


----------



## bmullan (Dec 23, 2010)

The finishing touch would be painting the brake callipers.


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Nice work Simon.
I would love to spend a few weeks on a car rather than my hectic schedule.

Wheels looked good once refurbed.


----------



## paulmc08 (Feb 3, 2009)

Top work Simon matched by a good write up:thumb:

I would have giving the post an excellent rating,

if only you had of sold me that extension hose :lol:


----------



## philmuskin (Oct 4, 2010)

Great work as usual Simon.....Just hope Marky Mark keeps it looking this good.


----------



## black_civic_si (Feb 27, 2011)

great job and you are right about the wheel. It did make difference


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

Great finish, really nice & fresh looking, well done mate :thumb:


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

bmullan said:


> The finishing touch would be painting the brake callipers.


As always there is so much more you can do if you have time, granted this would also be nice along with the hubs being painted........



Mirror Finish said:


> Nice work Simon.
> 
> I would love to spend a few weeks on a car rather than my hectic schedule.
> 
> Wheels looked good once refurbed.


Know what you mean buddy, much less stressful doing it this way.........



paulmc08 said:


> Top work Simon matched by a good write up:thumb:
> 
> I would have giving the post an excellent rating,
> 
> if only you had of sold me that extension hose :lol:


:lol:

Sorry buddy, it's all being picked up this Friday...........



philmuskin said:


> Great work as usual Simon.....Just hope Marky Mark keeps it looking this good.


Spoke to Mark last night, mentioned it needed a clean now............:car:


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Looks great :thumb: Smashing job on the arches! They cant have been quick!


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

PaulN said:


> Looks great :thumb: Smashing job on the arches! They cant have been quick!


Wasn't that bad to be fair, maybe 30-45mins per arch........worth it though I think......:thumb:


----------



## dazzyb (Feb 9, 2010)

great work as always, and agree this shape is timeless and will always look great


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Awesome work Simon, nice to see relentless attention to detail. Its all the little bits that make the big difference as you know very well.

Totally agree about the shape of the E46, but i'd also say i feel the same about the E36 and of course the E30! To be honest, i think the E92 isn't far off either!


----------



## PABLO1977 (Feb 26, 2011)

Great work, and amazing attention to detail as always.


----------



## paulmc08 (Feb 3, 2009)

Quote:
Originally Posted by paulmc08 
Top work Simon matched by a good write up

I would have giving the post an excellent rating,

if only you had of sold me that extension hose 


Sorry buddy, it's all being picked up this Friday...........


does the new owner want to sell :lol:


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

paulmc08 said:


> Does the new owner want to sell :lol:


Ask him.........:thumb:


----------



## fretfret (Jul 31, 2009)

Great job, fantastic attention to detail, just one small point, not really best practice to apply any form of grease or lube to wheel bolts/nuts can give torque drop off.


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

fretfret said:


> Great job, fantastic attention to detail, just one small point, not really best practice to apply any form of grease or lube to wheel bolts/nuts can give torque drop off.


Thanks for the comment and point taken on board, however if you don't use some form of grease then rust will always be against you in the future, for me you should check your wheel bolts regularly..........


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Great work mate - looks lurvely


----------



## bero1306 (Jan 24, 2011)

No stone unturned as usual. :thumb:


----------



## fretfret (Jul 31, 2009)

Totally agree Simon, wheel bolt torques checked every 2 weeks.


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Top class write up Simon, stunning finish matey


----------



## athol (Oct 3, 2009)

good work as usual Si, nice one


----------



## jay_bmw (Jan 28, 2010)

Always love your write up's Simon, as i own a facelift e46 coupe - was very impressed by this one


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Cracking work...


----------



## samuir1974 (May 3, 2011)

Nice work Simon..... every little attention to detail!
Good man :thumb:


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

jay_bmw said:


> Always love your write up's Simon, as i own a facelift e46 coupe - was very impressed by this one


Glad that they are of interest to you........:thumb:



samuir1974 said:


> Nice work Simon..... every little attention to detail!
> Good man :thumb:


I keep telling Jules it's all about the small things........


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

So I hear Simon. And she always bangs on about the big things. Bless you   ..


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

dooka said:


> So I hear Simon. And she always bangs on about the big things. Bless you   ..


:lol:

Stop messing about and crack on with that Lotus.........


----------

